# Cfl 2014



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I didn't see another thread for this so I thought I would start one to chat about the CFL season that's just kicked off =) Huge football fan here - I watch as many games as I can so I'm pretty excited to get the season going.

Interesting all the QB changes...the Redblacks are lucky to get Burris and I'm actually surprised the Ti-Cats cut Burris loose because he was great last year...must have been some personality issues there maybe. Interesting to see the Bombers charge out of the gate and wallop TO. Bad start for the Lions losing to the Eskimos. It might be Kevin Glenn's team for awhile because I don't think Lulay will be back anytime soon. 
I wonder how Chad whateverhisnameislately will do in the CFL. Hoping the home team wins the Grey Cup this year to keep the home team streak alive in Grey Cups! Should be a fun season =)


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

The ownership in the cfl always has been flakey with QB's and Running Backs

One or Two bad games and you're out. 

Make a name somewhere else and don't perform on the current team immediately....you're out. 

They can do this because there's always another guy (usually from the US) trying to get field time to get a try-out in the NFL.

Personally I think there should be another team in BC, One more in Quebec, and at least 2 in the maritimes. Halifax and St Johns NFLD 

That'd bring the league up to a healthy 12 teams


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I can see a team based in Moncton, drawning those in the 3 provinces within a 90 min drive. Halifax is clearly the larger city, but Moncton is central to a larger catchment. Maaaaaaayyyyyybe Quebec could support a team, but I don't know if they could support both football and hockey...and I think they want hockey more. St. John's? Fuggedaboudit. The travel costs would break them. Not to mention that I don't think there is any stadium to speak of, with the possible exception of a high school field with a bleacher.

Nope, I think we're stuck at 9 for at least another 5 years, and couldn't go beyond 10 for the next decade or more. I'd like to be wrong, but I don't think I am.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm pretty sure St. John's could support a team. 
If the AHL can survive there for 2 decades leave and come back, ( St Johns Maple Leafs, now t.o. Mariles. Now the ST Johns Ice Caps) , they can handle CFL. 

Wages are lower. Team is similar size.

Travel is not much different than Montreal to BC. 
Most travel can be reduced by scheduling similar to the AHL, start farthest away work back towards home.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

djmarcelca said:


> That'd bring the league up to a healthy 12 teams


I think that might be pushing it--but 10 would be a good thing.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

zontar said:


> I think that might be pushing it--but 10 would be a good thing.



Why think small? 

Go big. 


They could always expand into the States again


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

I would be surprised to see the league over 10 teams anytime in my lifetime (which I hope is a long time!!)

I think a maritime team is overdue, and I expect the team will end up in Halifax. 

But second teams in BC or Quebec? Doubtful only because you would fracture the fan base for the existing team. You couldn't count on doubling the attendance in that province due to the second team and I can't imagine any owners being willing to approve this. 

Any expansion over 10 teams will likely come south of the border but locations would the the challenging part. I have some serious doubts that they will attempt this on the same scale as they did the last time. 

Before there is any expansion, I expect all these new stadiums to be sold out every game. I don't see this as a problem in Saskatchewan. Winnipeg....we'll see. Hamilton....maybe. but I don't see BC or Edmonton selling out regularly. Montreal sells out regularly in a small stadium, but will that continue without Calvillo? 

Calgary badly needs a new stadium, but that doesn't seem to be coming soon. Nice rich city in a nice rich province and the oldest stadium in the league. It's ridiculous. If Winnipeg and Saskatchewan and Hamilton can build new stadiums, Calgary shouldn't be far behind. If there is any arguement about cost and a team being able to support a new stadium in Calgary, then this league isn't ready for expansion anywhere. 

Oh....yeah.....GO RIDERS!!!!! Great first game. Allen could be a real beast on the ground this year and Swain certainly seems to have the speed and hands to fit in with the Rider receiving corps. I know it was only the first game of the season in horrible weather.......but I'm hoping for a strong Green Machine again this year. We just need Durant to stay healthy and the new players to continue to gel, and it could be a fun year.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

The Argos are going to suck this year until they get their Defensive Team straightened out really quick. Over 20 penalties against the Defence in one game is unacceptable.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I may be wrong, but my sense is that there are a LOT of imports this year, who may take some time to get to know the differences in the NFL vs CFL rules.

Expand into the US? Not again, please. It was what brought us the Gleibermans, and the Gleibermans was part of what kept football out of Ottawa for years.

Hopefully, there will be NO Toronto NFL team. That would be the death of the CFL if it were to happen.

And while suggesting a St. John's team sounds good on paper, they would never draw a full crowd for home games, simply because no one can drive there for an away game, the way Hamilton and Toronto fans, Edmonton and Calgary fans, Winnipeg and Saskatchewan fans, and Ottawa and Montreal fans can. Yes, I know that every team has to fly around for a chunk of their games, but there are no teams that have to fly for EVERY game, and that's the killer. If, heaven willing, the population of the Atlantic provinces mushroomed such that Halifax was 500k, Moncton 250k, St. John 200k, Charlottetown 250k, and St. John's 300k, then I could see an Atlantic conference with teams scooting back and forth over short distances. But, as deserving as St. John's might be of inclusion, when there might be, at best, under ideal circumstances, one team a 2hr flight away that they could play, it doesn't look hopeful.

But on another note, given the way the last few seasons have started out, I'm eagerly awaiting the first jaw-dropping 100yd+ kick return this season. I remember how Chevon Walker had one early in his tenure with the Ti-Cats. Larry Taylor too, Rocket Ishmail, Ezra Landry. These guys was incredibly exciting to watch.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

10 teams would be nice...but no expansion into the US please...and no NFL in Canada...

A team from the maritimes would be really nice but I've never been to the east coast so I don't know if there is a stadium out there or if they would have to build or what they would have to do to get that going. I think the league will approach expansion carefully but i think that they need to at least get to 10 teams with a representative team from the east coast. 

Looking forward to seeing the Redblacks tonight


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm not sure why all the opposition to S johns. 

It's actually very reasonable fee to catch the ferry at N Sydney Nova Scotia to land in Port aux Basque nfld. (115 bucks for sub compact car) 

cheaper for busses. 

Nfld is doing well in the oil/gas field with Hibernia, there's more of an economy there than in Ontario right now. Not counting Nfld north (Ft MacMurry Ab)

there is not a stadium there but pretty sure they could come up with one is there was a will to put a team there. 

By your guys logic, there shouldn't be a team in Sask either.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's not opposition, just realism. A very small number of people will travel large distances to see a regular season game. A larger number of people will travel a great distance to see a critical game like a playoff or a final. And a dependably large number of people will travel a modest distance (a couple of hours) to see a regular season game against a historical rival. That doesn't give the great city of St. John's a leg to stand on when it comes to trying to find $30M+ to put up a stadium for 10 stinking home games a year, only a few of which would be sellouts. And I'm only seeing a cursory athletic field at MUN as a possible site for development. It's not even as amenable to added seating as the Universite de Mnncton was for those special demonstration games a few seasons ago.

So, as much as I'd love to see CFL everywhere across this great land, putting a team in St. John's would be like trying to start your car in Sherwood Park, without a plug-in, after being left outside all night, in January - courageous, but unlikely to succeed.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Funny, I never plug my van in. Starts without a problem. 
Even with the remote starter.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I used to live in Edmonton. There were plenty of days where, even if you left your car's block heater plugged in overnight, if that front seat felt like it was made of 1" MDF when you plunked your butt on it in the morning, that engine wasn't turning over for love or money.

Two of my co-workers are Newfoundlanders. I mentioned this debate to them this morning, and they laughed at the very idea of St. John's having a stadium and team. Minor league hockey where 8000 attending is a "sellout crowd", yes, but not pro ball. There's just no history of it there.

Now, the Maritimes is another story. Some of the CFL's best have come from St. Mary's, St. FX, Acadia, or Mount Allison, so there is a local mass who would dearly love, and d_eserve,_ to see their family members play nearby on a pro team. If you can find me ANY team from Nfld & Labrador that has ever been any sort of contender for a CIAU conference (and certainly none have ever gone to the Vanier Cup), you're a better man than I.

Basically, it takes a lot more than mere oil money to sustain a pro football team. It took us damn near a decade to get a team back in Ottawa, and we already HAD a stadium and a population well over a million within a one-hour drive.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Redblacks season debut: Pleasingly strong 1st quarter. Total lack of discipline throughout the 2nd half. Too many penalties. Fix that, and they could be a decent team. Nice to see Walker get a chance to show off. I liked him in Hamilton until Gable (whom I also like) bumped Walker out of the way.

Willy had a good game, and of course Grigsby had a fabulous game. After too many seasons as league whipping boys, nice to see the Bombers come back strong, even if it's at Ottawa's expense.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I was cheering for the Redblacks as well. Burris had some great throws.

some discipline problems, couple hands not sticky enough. 

One thing I noticed, the offensive line needs to get lower and push harder in short yardage.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Don't know if you caught it, but when Burris had a 9yd ramble, the commentators started going on about how he had just passed Russ Jackson's lifetime rushing yardage. And just above Burris was a name I hadn't heard in ages, and was happy to hear again: *Jackie Parker*. I think I used to have his card, back when I used to spend my hard-earned nickel on a pack of 4 cards and some bad bubble-gum. I was surprised to see just how much_ more _career yardage Damon Allen had racked up, compared to other QBs over league history.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Damon Allen is the all time Professional Football leader in passing and rushing. 
For both NFL and CFL. 

Anthony Calvio was really close to one of his records, or may have broken it last season I can't remember without googling it.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I missed the first quarter last night but I thought it was a pretty entertaining game...that game was there for the Redblacks to win given they held the lead for most of the game. Both teams looked a little sloppy to me - quite a few penalties, missed offensive plays, 2 and outs and the O-lines struggled on both teams... The punt return was a great run back. I hope the Lions play better tonight than they did last week.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

djmarcelca said:


> Why think small?
> 
> Go big.


Just being realistic.

But for the fun side of things--a number of years back I did a 32 team CFL in Madden on the PC--so I had at least one team in each province & territory-including 4 each in BC & Alberta, 6 in Quebec and 7 or 8 in Ontario. Not very realistic (Especially the team in Nunavut), but it was fun.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

wassup with the Lions? 0 - 2 start is not good...they looked lost in the last game. Did anyone notice Chad Johnson in that game? I didn't even see him touch the ball...


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

doriangrey said:


> wassup with the Lions? 0 - 2 start is not good...they looked lost in the last game. Did anyone notice Chad Johnson in that game? I didn't even see him touch the ball...


Seems they are missing Angus Reid. The old bear could control the line. Dean Valli cannot.
Having Lulay on the sidelines just exacerbates the o-line problems.

I keep telling myself the real season doesn't start until thanksgiving.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, it weren't pretty, but it WAS entertaining, and it ended with a W on home turf. Now, if the offensive line can learn to block, maybe Burris can arrange for some better throws.

Yay, Redblacks!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Fair warning, I am not a homie, but Calgary is off to a 3-0 start. Their defense is allowing exactly 10.0 points per game, no other CFL team is even close in that department!


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Calgary vs Edmonton should be a good game tonight...from tsn:

"Calgary Stampeders quarterback Bo Levi Mitchell looks to tie a CFL record tonight as the undefeated Stampeders travel to Edmonton to face the unbeaten Eskimos. A Calgary win would be Mitchell's seventh straight to begin his CFL career, tying the mark held by former Stampeder Jeff Garcia"

Also, wassup in the east? the 4 eastern teams have combined for only 3 wins in 14 games...the season is young but that is a bad start... I also don't understand why the Argos aren't going to Chad more...surely they didn't just bring him in to be a distraction...doesn't make sense.

Leos looked good last game - hopefully that means we're back on track.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Seems Calgary led in points scored, though.

Still, after several very dismal seasons, I'm pleased to see them make such a comeback. Same thing for Winnipeg.

Unless one of the eastern teams pulls a miracle out of their butts, I suspect the Cup is going to a western team this year.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

gawd my BC Lions looked bad on Saturday... =( And Calgary is still looking pretty good.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The only team in the east that's looking half decent now is Montreal. The new quarterback seems to have made a big difference.


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

Steadfastly said:


> The only team in the east that's looking half decent now is Montreal. The new quarterback seems to have made a big difference.


Hmmmmm, maybe Saskatchewan should give him a call. They seem to have room at the pivot position.....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Durant's absence, and Cornish's return, has clearly shifted the balance of power in the west.

As for Montreal, they haven't lost many, or maybe even all, of the receivers and running backs that made them a powerhouse over the last couple years. But Crompton has done a pretty decent job finding them in recent games. I had high hopes for Marsh last year after his impressive debut, but Crompton has held up much better.

Is it just me or is defense the big story this season? There has been a spate of low-scoring games. And not just between crappy teams, either. Tons of sacks, goal-line stands, two-and-outs, blocked kicks, etc.

And has the CFL instituted a Teflon-coated ball this year? Honestly, some games it seems like you see more dropped balls than caught ones. Or have I simply been watching too many Redblacks games? (nyuck, nyuck)

Oh, BTW, who is Hugh Charles playing for this week?


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

From the games I've been watching, I think the Grey Cup is Calgary's to loose. 

Theyre simply dominating the west, and the East doesn't have an answer. 
The best opponent as of this past weekend my choice would be Hamilton. 

But without A doubt to me, I'd be betting on a Calgary appearance in the Cup. Barring a meltdown.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's pretty close to an even-money bet on Calgary. The other teams have put on some terrific shows this season, but it's consistency that gets you to the Cup, and lets you bring it home. And Calgary has had plenty of that.


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

Before Durant's injury I would have put the Riders and Stamps head to head in the West final with the result being a toss up. Once the riders got over that early season hump they were rolling along pretty good and the Durant-Dressler-Getzlaf-Bagg combo along with their running game was something to look forward to each week. 

Now, I don't think anyone can keep Calgary from the cup (barring injury to key players of course).


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, I'm hoping a lot of the people here are right about the Stamps and they win it all.

they do look good overall, but I hope BLM is back soon, as well as Marquay MacDaniel.

It would be fitting, as it is the year of the Horse on the Chinese calendar.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

to summarize the Leo's offense

Lulay: 1st string QB out
C Taylor: #2 receiver out
Harris: #1 RB - out
Logan: #2 RB - possible
Brown: #3 RB, and punt returner - doubtful
Antolin: welcome to the CFL. First ever game, and you may be asked to carry the load.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Whew--they almost blew it last night.


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

That was a surprise from the Riders. I don't know what happened to Calgary, Cornish goes out and their Defence starts to suffer. Weird. Obviously their offense suffered, but what happened to their defence? Suddenly Sunseri had time to find his receivers, and this time he was throwing the ball right on target (nice to see) and the receivers caught some balls!! (that's a nice change too). They looked like a real Rider team for a while.

And when is the last time that 3 2-point converts were scored by the same team in the same game? I don't think I've ever seen that happen. 

I have to admit.....for a few minutes.....I really thought the Riders were going to make it happen. And then the Rider defence just gave up. That last series by the Stamps was a disgusting effort by the Rider defense. The Riders seemed to be 2 and 3 steps behind the Stamps offensive players. It was bad.

The Riders offense showed something last night. That gives me hope for the rest of the season.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The Stamps defense certianly had a let down--they blew some easy coverages during that near comeback.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Cartcanuck said:


> That was a surprise from the Riders. I don't know what happened to Calgary, Cornish goes out and their Defence starts to suffer. Weird. Obviously their offense suffered, but what happened to their defence? Suddenly Sunseri had time to find his receivers, and this time he was throwing the ball right on target (nice to see) and the receivers caught some balls!! (that's a nice change too). They looked like a real Rider team for a while.
> 
> And when is the last time that 3 2-point converts were scored by the same team in the same game? I don't think I've ever seen that happen.
> 
> ...


Even though I had to be somewhere early on Saturday, I stayed up right to the bitter end of that game. And bitter it was! Just a great comeback. And you're right: I can't remember the last time a team went for three straight 2-pt conversions.

The sack at the end felt just like the Redblacks' loss to the Als the week before.

And while on the subject of the Redblacks, that was a stunner over the Bombers. The Redblacks actually played like a real team, for a change. Williams proved to be a major asset to the team. When Walker returns, the Redblacks may well have a one-two running punch to rival that of the Riders.

If you watched that game, the guy seated beside PM Harper was Wayne Wouters. He retired earlier that day as Clerk of the Privy Council - the formal head of the federal public service. I guess now that he is off-duty, the PM spotted him a ticket.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Kerry Joseph called back out of retirement to help the ailing Riders: http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saska...inging-back-retired-qb-kerry-joseph-1.2791269


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Kerry Joseph called back out of retirement to help the ailing Riders: http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saska...inging-back-retired-qb-kerry-joseph-1.2791269


Can't say I'm surprised--I was expecting some rehashed QB.
Who knows?
Maybe it'll work out for them.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Joseph has signed but hasn't been added to the roster yet, so his future with the Riders is still a little uncertain. He has made noises about wanting to retire as a Rider, but I mean, who wouldn't right?...;^)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Is it just me, or is blowing the game via a bad snap within the last minute turning into some sort of tradition this season?


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

That was one heck of a comeback for the Argos. 3 touchdowns in the 4th quarter and a 1 point win over the highly touted TiCats.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Intrepid said:


> That was one heck of a comeback for the Argos. 3 touchdowns in the 4th quarter and a 1 point win over the highly touted TiCats.


Yes, it was one heckuva win but Ricky Ray definitely needs more protection. If he would have gotten that all season, Toronto would have at least two more wins this season.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, it was one heckuva win but Ricky Ray definitely needs more protection. If he would have gotten that all season, Toronto would have at least two more wins this season.


I guess he's getting on a roll.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> I guess he's getting on a roll.


Well, he's certainly getting "rolled over" often enough.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

So, yesterday, Laval gets beat on home turf. And today, Montreal beats BC like it was Laval playing Trinity Western or Mount St. Vincent.. Talk about upsets!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mhammer said:


> So, yesterday, Laval gets beat on home turf. And today, Montreal beats BC like it was Laval playing Trinity Western or Mount St. Vincent.. Talk about upsets!


Yes, a super close game - Montreal 50 - BC 17. It was actually 50-3 late in the fourth.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

So Hamilton is football city this year. Both the Ti-Cats and McMaster Marauders are headed to Vancouver this week.

Remind me not to try and steal Brandon Banks' wallet and run away. Did that guy put flubber on his shoes or something?It's not just the speed. It's the moves.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Oskee frickin' wee wee


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The way Montreal had been playing of late, I thought they would beat Hamilton but glad to see the Ti-Cats get in.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Stamps vs TiCats---go Stamps!
Just over 50 yards rushing for Cornish and still a dominating win by the Stamps--shows their depth.
(Of course Cornish had over 100 yards receiving--which helped.)

Not a good day for Eskimo & Alouette fans--they both got stomped.


----------

